# gutted about results



## babygaga (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, iv posted here before but read alot more than iv posted   i was wanting to do egg share as i have been sterilized, and would like a child with my new partner of 3 years. i went for some bloods last week for fsh and lh levels and i am very gutted that they came back at fsh 9.4 and lh 10! I know for the clinic i was thinking of going to (care) is has to be 8. I am very worried about this as i always assumed that because i have had kids already and am very regular every month i would be ok. I'm gutted , iv been waiting a year already as i have had to have treatment for abnormal smear tests, what else can go wrong?  . Sorry if I'm ranting, i know iv got brilliant kids already, but its something iv wanted and dreamed about for so long. sorry again, its just not something i can talk about freely with my friends n family as they don't know anything about it.
Babygaga


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

I am so so sorry your FSH results were to high     

Have you thought about getting it tested again in a few months? Your FSH does go up and down each month. So its possible that you would get it under 8. 
Never the less there are egg share clinic willing to take you if your FSH is under 10. Might be worth looking around. I know your not near but the Lister accepts people with FSH upto 10. 

Good luck sweetie    

Natalie xxxxxxxx


----------



## nat4353 (Nov 20, 2007)

^hugme 

hi im in the same boat just had results of ATM and its 8 clinic want 15 or above so having FHS done next week they said they will look at the big picture but im so disappointed. 

I too have a daughter ellie born this yr through ivf so just assumed id be ok xxx

nat xx


----------

